# Ingdirect Faqs~Do Not Post Referrals Please!



## dolphincrazy

What is INGDIRECT?
 *** is an online FDIC insured bank their services include
Orange Savings Account, Orange CD's, Orange home loans
and home equity lines of credit.
2.00% annual percentage yield.
Eligible customes: *** DIRECT deposit accounts are available to US citizens and permanent residents of the 50 United States and 
the District of Columbia.


Account opening: To open your account you must deposit a personal check drawn on your checking account or authorize us to electronically transfer funds from your checking account. As part of the account opening process, we will link your INGDIRECT
account to your  checking account('linked account"). We can only
link your account to a checking account within the US . We reserve the right to verify that that you are the owner of the linked account. If you open your account via our interactive website, we will place a hold on your initail deposit(s) until you have completed the verification procedures explained at the time of the account opening.

Deposits: You can make deposits by calling us or using our interactive website to electronically transfer funds from another INGDIRECT account or linked account via automated clearing house (ACH) entry or mailing us a check. Any check you deposit must be payable to you and must contain your account number(except the check used for your initial deposit). Do not send cash.
you must properly transmit your deposit to us. Any transaction you conduct on a Saturday, Sunday or federal holiday will be effective the following business day.
If you make a deposit via ACH entry, chech,draft or other instrument, we will generally make the money available to you after 5 business days. A 10 business day hold will be placed on your account as of the date of the account opening.As with all non-cash deposits to your account, interest will begin to accrue no later than the second business day following the banking day on which funds were deposited.

Interactive website:www.http://www.ingdirect.com/

phone: 1-800-***-Direct

Types of accounts:
1)Individual accounts. an individual account is an account in the name of the depositer only.Only that person can make withdrawels or transfers from the account.
2)joint accounts. A joint account is owned by two persons.
husband  and wife  or parent and child.

At this time you can  get a referral from someone who is already an account holder and when you make your initial deposit( can be as little as $1) you will get $25 you will not get the $25 if you sign up through the website you must get  a referral and most of us on this board have them so just PM or email someone and if they have a referral they'll be glad to send you one in your email , you must give your full name and email address for a reply.Do not post on the board asking for a referral, it will not be honored.By the way, beside the $25 for signing up, you have 25 referrals that you too can give out and when someone signs up under you they get $25 and you get $10 so, that's $250 for referring people
and alot of us have made it 

If any questions PM or email me as I may have left some info out



If you need a referral link please, email anyone on this board PRIVATELY or PM them asking for one and if they have one you will get it ASAP, make sure to send your full name and email address. most of us still have plenty of referrals left and would love to send you one


----------



## shoppie

Also:

Any referral money is not available for 30 days.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by shoppie _
> *Also:
> 
> Any referral money is not available for 30 days. *



Thanks shoppie  I totally forgot to mention that I figured if I
did forget something one of you guys would bring it up


----------



## maggiew

Can you please explain how its possible for the bank to do this?  Where do they get their money?  They are willing to give me $275 in bonus money???

I am sorry but not a financial wizard. 

Maggie


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by maggiew _
> *Can you please explain how its possible for the bank to do this?  Where do they get their money?  They are willing to give me $275 in bonus money???
> 
> I am sorry but not a financial wizard.
> 
> 
> Maggie *



Hello Maggie 
from what I understand INGDirect can afford to do this because they do their business online, they have a handful of cafe's so  they are saving money by not having the expenses other banks do pretty cool concept huh? I'll take the money, Thank you


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by dolphincrazy _
> *Hello Maggie
> from what I understand INGDirect can afford to do this because they do their business online, they have a handful of cafe's so  they are saving money by not having the expenses other banks do ,pretty cool concept huh? I'll take the money, Thank you  *


----------



## dtuleya

Great thread!  I'm one of their many satisfied customers.  Just remember to only open one account at a time so you can keep track of which of their small deposits go with which new account.

Thanks dolphincrazy for starting this thread.


----------



## wdwdreamin

I signed up a couple months ago and have been happy with my account so far.  I was wondering if anybody knew anything about the history of the company and how reliable they are.  So far the only money in my account (except my initial $1 deposit) is my bonus money.  I'm considering moving my Disney savings into this account since the interest rate is better than my bank's, but I'm a bit unsure about it.


----------



## mom2girls29

What do you do if you wish to combine your acccounts in to one?  How do you close the others?


----------



## sap1227

If I have 2 different checking accounts (with 2 different banks) can I get a referal from someone for $25 and then refer myself?

Thanks!!


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by wdwdreamin _
> *I signed up a couple months ago and have been happy with my account so far.  I was wondering if anybody knew anything about the history of the company and how reliable they are.  So far the only money in my account (except my initial $1 deposit) is my bonus money.  I'm considering moving my Disney savings into this account since the interest rate is better than my bank's, but I'm a bit unsure about it.   *




I have all of my referral money that I've earned so far, I take money out of my check frequently and put it in my *** account plus I recently transferred $800 of my tax refund and not one problem, I have also taken money out of my other *** account and everything has been smooth, I know this bank has been around for a long time and I've heard nothing but great things about it or I never would have opened an account, free money or not


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by mom2girls29 _
> *What do you do if you wish to combine your acccounts in to one?  How do you close the others? *




You can't combine accounts, you could close one, transfer the money to your checking and then back to the account you want the money in though correct me if I'm wrong guys.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by sap1227 _
> *If I have 2 different checking accounts (with 2 different banks) can I get a referal from someone for $25 and then refer myself?
> 
> Thanks!! *



ummm, I don't think so, anyone else have the answer?


----------



## shoppie

probably not as I'm sure they cross reference off Social Security #'s.  I know you can't have a joint with someone and then refer them as an individual.


----------



## phorsenuf

> _Originally posted by sap1227 _
> *If I have 2 different checking accounts (with 2 different banks) can I get a referal from someone for $25 and then refer myself?
> 
> Thanks!! *



I wondered the same thing.  I have one account with them and I do an automatic transfer every week for a set amount.  This is my Disney Fund.  Unfortunatly it's growing verrrrrrrry slowly!  LOL


----------



## dtuleya

> _Originally posted by dolphincrazy _
> *You can't combine accounts, you could close one, transfer the money to your checking and then back to the account you want the money in though correct me if I'm wrong guys. *



When I opened our accounts, I made sure that they were all linked to my main account.  I then transferred all the money into my account when it became available.  I didn't have to close the others.


----------



## dolphincrazy

I just remembered that if any of you  do ask for a referral
it needs to be used within 30 days or it automatically cancels out, most people  use the referrals right away but, I've had a few that totally blew off the link they asked for and I missed out on people who actually wanted to open an account  also if you decide you don't want to do it after you asked for a referral please let the person you asked know so they can cancel it out and give it to someone else


----------



## Luvdancink

I've had no problems with my account, although I have yet to do any referring other than the referal that got me into it.

~Kristy


----------



## Mom2aPrincess

I appreciate the info on these boards.  I opened an account a few months ago and sent referrals to some of my family and friends but they were all too skeptical.  I have pointed out that it is legit and I keep seeing new ads for the company but they won't budge.  At least I got my initial $25.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by Mom2aPrincess _
> *I appreciate the info on these boards.  I opened an account a few months ago and sent referrals to some of my family and friends but they were all too skeptical.  I have pointed out that it is legit and I keep seeing new ads for the company but they won't budge.  At least I got my initial $25. *




I think alot of us have that problem  most of the referrals I made were from this board most of the referrals alot of us made were from these boards and we still have plenty  any interested people should just PM or send an email to a Dis'er
and we'll send it to you via email


----------



## AdventurerKat

I just signed up for this and hope refer my two little boys in the next month.  DH is a little skeptical so I will keep him out of it.  It seems too good to be true but I keep reading no one has had problems so hopefully it isn't.   That's $95 for Disneyworld so that would be awesome plus someplace to stash a little money now and  then.

If you want to withdraw, do you just transfer to your bank or do they send you any kind of debit card or anything?


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by AdventurerKat _
> *I just signed up for this and hope refer my two little boys in the next month.  DH is a little skeptical so I will keep him out of it.  It seems too good to be true but I keep reading no one has had problems so hopefully it isn't.   That's $95 for Disneyworld so that would be awesome plus someplace to stash a little money now and  then.
> 
> If you want to withdraw, do you just transfer to your bank or do they send you any kind of debit card or anything? *



Yes, you just transfer the money


----------



## dtuleya

You transfer it into your personal account that it is linked to.


----------



## Miss Kelly

QUESTION:

How do you change your checking account on INGDirect?  I have a new checking account and I have been all over that site trying to figure out how to update my account numbers.  Do I have to call them?  

Thanks!


----------



## Miss Kelly

*bump*


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by Miss Kelly _
> **bump* *




Hello 
I'm not sure about that so, I would call them, they are very helpful and nice


----------



## dizneenut

Another bump!
We are thinking of changing banks, so I'd like to know how we would do that.


----------



## dizneenut

Oops, you snuck in on me, dolphincrazy.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by dizneenut _
> *Oops, you snuck in on me, dolphincrazy.  *



I looked in my handbook and I couldn't find anything on that subject so, definately call


----------



## Lollipop Mom

> How do you change your checking account on INGDirect?



I can answer this one!   You will need to actually mail them a check made out to I.NG Direct for at least $1.00.  Note your account # on the "for" line.  Enclose a letter explaining that you would like to change your linked checking account to this account.  Note that they can not link counter checks, it  must be preprinted and your name must match the name on the I.NG account (or one of the joint names at least).  They will deposit the $1 into your account and make the change.  There is no way to do this over the phone or online.  You can get their address from the "contact us" section of the web site.

I've had my account with them for about a year now.  I referred my husband and kids a few months ago and none of us have had a problem with them at all.  Any questions are handled promptly and coureously and transfers have gone without a hitch both ways.


----------



## Miss Kelly

Great!  Thank you !!!!


----------



## mom42860

> You will need to actually mail them a check made out to I.NG Direct for at least $1.00. Note your account # on the "for" line. Enclose a letter explaining that you would like to change your linked checking account to this account.



I did this recently, it was confirmed by *** with a letter and changed very quickly.


----------



## threeprincesses

Lollipop mom - how did you go about referring your kids.  when i did this it said they had to be over 18 or have a joint account thanks


----------



## Lollipop Mom

> Lollipop mom - how did you go about referring your kids. when i did this it said they had to be over 18 or have a joint account thanks



I just sent a referral to myself and used that link to open a new account.  You put your kids down as the primary account holder and yourself as the joint person.  You don't have to fill out all of your vital info, just your INGDirect customer #.  You don't need to enter drivers license info or any of that on the kids either, it won't even be an option after you have entered their birthdates. 

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## dolphincrazy

I just saw on another board that I visit that they are allowed to do the referrals for INGDIRECT  so depressing as there are alot
of people who have not yet taken advantage of this awesome
deal where all parties benefit  oh well, that's life I'm happy it's Spring ,no more major snow, getting warmer and closer to my Disney trip!!!!!


----------



## dolphincrazy

In case no one mentioned it you can also get a referral for $100
for opening an Orange home equity line of credit (see link  below for more details)recieve $100 credited toward your first advance(the $100 referral is for new accounts only) contact one of us and we'll send out the link if you're interested.

I posted the direct link but, it would not work so, when you go to the website http://www.ingdirect.com/ go to the products and rates tab and the home equity line of credit info will be there.


----------



## macs4us

If you have TurboTax 2003, you can actually get $50 for opening an account. Just got to:
http://www.ingdirect.com/ttx03/

You will need your "Product Key" to get this offer.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by macs4us _
> *If you have TurboTax 2003, you can actually get $50 for opening an account. Just got to:
> http://www.ingdirect.com/ttx03/
> 
> You will need your "Product Key" to get this offer. *



You can also get $50 through Microsoft money too


----------



## dolphincrazy

I figured I'd bump this up for the newbies  hope your all getting
emails and PM's asking for referrals to grow your "Disney fund "pots by the way, has anyone noticed all the Disney
programs on the travel channel lately? talk about withdrawels 
I am so ready to get back there(June, here we come)


----------



## dtuleya

Just wanted to chime in and say that I've transferred money into my INGDirect account and out of it with absolutely no problems!  Great way to save some money!


----------



## CheapMom

Someone asked "How can INGDirect afford to do this?" I think besides the fact that they are mostly automated I have a guess that they also figure these monies into their advertising budget.  They are using these bonuses to generate "word of mouth advertising"  
I think it worked.

I have made a bunch of money with this program- I referred my parents, brother, sister, husband and all 3 of my kids plus a few people from this board.  I learned about it from another DIS'r and I am so glad I did.  My family has 5 accounts so needless to say I have a bunch of referrals left.  PM me if you need one.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by CheapMom _
> *Someone asked "How can INGDirect afford to do this?" I think besides the fact that they are mostly automated I have a guess that they also figure these monies into their advertising budget.  They are using these bonuses to generate "word of mouth advertising"
> I think it worked.
> 
> I have made a bunch of money with this program- I referred my parents, brother, sister, husband and all 3 of my kids plus a few people from this board.  I learned about it from another DIS'r and I am so glad I did.  My family has 5 accounts so needless to say I have a bunch of referrals left.  PM me if you need one. *



I'm not trying to sound like a witch but, alot of us still have lots of referrals and I made that known to any newbies that if they are interested in a referral to email or PM any Diser on the budget or rewards program board  for one, to be fair we should not tell anyone we still have some and to PM you, that takes away from other people I believe that counts as soliciting referrals which we are not allowed to do ,correct me if I'm wrong. as I said, I just want everyone to get a fair shot at using their referrals so, anyone interested  in the $25 bonus should email or PM any member and if we have one, we will send it out asap.Also there is an INGDIRECT FAQ'S just in case anyone does not know what this is about. Have a great day, everyone


----------



## Naisy68

BUMP - I use INGDIRECT and I have them withdraw money from my attached account monthly - the interest rate is a lot better than with my regular savings account. It's been very easy to use but I have a couple questions... 

    Does anyone know if you could have money transferred in there from an outside source like an automatic deposit? I like the interest rate and I'd like to earn as much as possible before our trip in JULY. 
   Also, how much time should I give them to transfer the money into my checking account before our trip? Are they pretty quick about it?


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by Naisy68 _
> *BUMP - I use INGDIRECT and I have them withdraw money from my attached account monthly - the interest rate is a lot better than with my regular savings account. It's been very easy to use but I have a couple questions...
> 
> Does anyone know if you could have money transferred in there from an outside source like an automatic deposit? I like the interest rate and I'd like to earn as much as possible before our trip in JULY.
> Also, how much time should I give them to transfer the money into my checking account before our trip? Are they pretty quick about it?  *


Hello 
Do you mean like a direct deposit from your paycheck?No, you
can't do that as far as I know  I would transfer about a week before your trip just to be safe maybe more, others may have comments on that 
                                Maryann


----------



## got2lovedisney

I'm still a little confused as to how to refer your kids.  My DD has a custodian account at a bank but it's a Savings account.  If a check is needed for the initial deposit which will be the account linked to ***, how do I get around this?   

Also, and maybe this is getting a little greedy here, can I use both a Diser referral and the $50 from TurboTax?


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by got2lovedisney _
> *I'm still a little confused as to how to refer your kids.  My DD has a custodian account at a bank but it's a Savings account.  If a check is needed for the initial deposit which will be the account linked to ***, how do I get around this?
> 
> Also, and maybe this is getting a little greedy here, can I use both a Diser referral and the $50 from TurboTax? *



to refer your kids just email yourself  and use their info for the account(you must do joint if they are under18)?you can use your checking account, you don't have to mail them anything unless you feel uncomfortable doing it online.
as far as I know you can't take advantage of both the $25 and the $50 you could try signing up under a referral from someone here and  then signing up your hubby or child  with the $50
I know you have to be a new customer for all promos.anyone else have anything to add? I may be way off.


----------



## AdventurerKat

As far as how they can afford to do this, I do know my local bank is giving away a $25.00 mastercard gift card to anyone refers someone to their  bank for a checking account and the person who opens the account gets one too.  So, I guess it isn't so unusual.

I have been  transferring $10.00 a week into mine since I opened it. I still need to refer my sons.  I am hoping to refer a friend of mine too.  She is going to WDW with us in October so she would like the extra $25.00 to start off her account.  

Anyway, I like the account so far.  I put the money in there and forget about it.


----------



## dolphincrazy

Has anyone here been asked for a referral and the person not use it? I've had a few requests in the last few days, I've sent them out and they don't use them, I don't expect them to sign up right away that's fine, but, I sent out the last 4 on my account
and 3 on my husbands and those are the people who signed up
I really just want all the referrals on my account gone  it wouldn't be so bad if these people at least replied to my emails asking them if they got the link and/or if they don't want it anymore to let me know so I can send it to someone else.What would or do you do? Thanks


----------



## maryssasmom

Does anyone also know where I find this "product key" code from turbo tax?  I just bought a new Dell and it came with turbo tax 2003 (not free of course, it is never free!) but I installed it but made no mention to a product key.

As well, I just want to comment on ***Direct - my BF used to work for them when they were here in CT under another name.  *** merged with this ins. co and his unit moved to Des Moines (we did not want to move) and I have to add they are a great company.  They are actually right down the street from where I work!!


----------



## mad4themouse

So far, everyone that I've sent a referral to has signed up (not that there were that many).  I guess that anyone who is willing to PM their full name and email address to you is already very serious about signing up.  I know that I don't put that kind of info out to just anyone on the internet.

If I'm not mistaken, a referral link is only good for 30 days.  After that, the offer is no good.  If I am lucky enough to send out all 25 of my referrals and 3 do not respond to the offer, do I get to send out 3 more or am I outta luck?


----------



## mjal

So if I am listed on a joint account, I can't refer myself for a individual account? I didn't know that each of us could get a referral bonus before I signed us up for a joint acccount.


----------



## mad4themouse

> _Originally posted by mjal _
> *So if I am listed on a joint account, I can't refer myself for a individual account? I didn't know that each of us could get a referral bonus before I signed us up for a joint acccount. *



I'm the joint account holder on the children's accounts even though I referred them.  Minors have to have a joint account owner.  I believe that you can refer yourself for an individual account if you're not the primary account owner on the referral account.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by mad4themouse _
> *So far, everyone that I've sent a referral to has signed up (not that there were that many).  I guess that anyone who is willing to PM their full name and email address to you is already very serious about signing up.  I know that I don't put that kind of info out to just anyone on the internet.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, a referral link is only good for 30 days.  After that, the offer is no good.  If I am lucky enough to send out all 25 of my referrals and 3 do not respond to the offer, do I get to send out 3 more or am I outta luck? *


Hello Madforthemouse 

If someone does not sign up within 30 days the referral link becomes available again to send to someone else, that's another great thing about this I just get discouraged when someone asks for the link and then decides they don't want it for whatever reason or maybe signs up through someone else and leaves you hanging when you could be helping someone elsemaybe I'm not losing too much by them not signing up but, a courtesy email would be appreciated just to let you know if they got the link and if they intend on still using it. sorry, had to vent


----------



## AdventurerKat

I am curious about that too.  If someone doesn't use a referral can you cancel it and get a new one?

Not like I ever expect to use all mine...


----------



## macs4us

> _Originally posted by maryssasmom _
> *Does anyone also know where I find this "product key" code from turbo tax?  I just bought a new Dell and it came with turbo tax 2003 (not free of course, it is never free!) but I installed it but made no mention to a product key.
> *



I use a Mac, so there was no product key. You can go to the turbotax website and message their support about where to find your product key. I was given a "generic" one that wouldn't work through their webpage, so a supervisor at INGDirect had to do it manually (it was kind of a pain). But, hey - $50 is $50, right?


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by AdventurerKat _
> *I am curious about that too.  If someone doesn't use a referral can you cancel it and get a new one?
> 
> Not like I ever expect to use all mine... *



see  post right above yours


----------



## mjal

(I'm the joint account holder on the children's accounts even though I referred them. Minors have to have a joint account owner. I believe that you can refer yourself for an individual account if you're not the primary account owner on the referral account.)

Did you go through your own account to set up new accounts, or were you able to set up a new account through the email link? I couldn't set up a new account through the email link.
Thanks.


----------



## mjal

I did check the FAQs and you can set up for a direct deposit. i don't know if I can post the phone number here, but check the FAQ's: Can I do direct deposit?


----------



## AdventurerKat

> _Originally posted by dolphincrazy _
> *see  post right above yours  *



Yeah...I think we posted about the same time.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by mjal _
> *I did check the FAQs and you can set up for a direct deposit. i don't know if I can post the phone number here, but check the FAQ's: Can I do direct deposit? *



Thanks for checking on that  I meant to put the number and contact info  
1-888-***-0727
*** DIRECT
P.O. box 60,
St.Cloud,MN.
56302-0060


----------



## mad4themouse

> _Originally posted by mjal _
> *(I'm the joint account holder on the children's accounts even though I referred them. Minors have to have a joint account owner. I believe that you can refer yourself for an individual account if you're not the primary account owner on the referral account.)
> 
> Did you go through your own account to set up new accounts, or were you able to set up a new account through the email link? I couldn't set up a new account through the email link.
> Thanks. *



I sent referral emails thru my INGDirectaccount  to the children's email addresses.  I was able to click thru the email to INGDirect.  From there, I was able to open a new account with each child as the primary account holder.

I then checked the box on the lower right of the form to make it a joint account.  The next page allows you to add your name as a joint account holder by using the top 3 boxes (your account #, your PIN and a 3rd question that is randomized with each log in).

By entering your account number and the correct authentication data, you can link the kids' accounts to your name.  It wasn't very hard to do.  I didn't even have to re-enter my personal info like birthdate and SSN because they already had it.

And yes, my own savings account was credited for the referral and the children are each $25 richer because of it!

I hope this helped, mjal. I hope you can still refer your children and open accounts for them.  It does work.


----------



## mjal

Thanks.  I don't have any children to "use", though.


----------



## bobcat

My kids don't have their own email addresses (could get them one if I need to) so can I send their referal to my email address? I am confused on how to refer them.


----------



## dolphincrazy

Hello Bobcat 
You can send the referrals to your email address, they don't have to have their own.
                                  Maryann


----------



## bobcat

Thanks!


----------



## dolphincrazy

Just bumping this up for the newbies interested in saving some money for a future trip or whatever. any questions and any one of us will be glad to answer, if you need a referral just contact one of us and if we have one we will send it out asap, just be sure to give your full name(first and last) and your email you want the link sent to.
                                  Maryann


----------



## gary4jenn

Please DO NOT request referrals on this board! -Moderator 

Happy savings!!!!


----------



## dtuleya

Please, do not solicit for referral or this thread will get locked.   If we want to keep this thread open, we have to follow the board guidelines.  If you've asked for others to contact you for referrals you might want to consider editing your posts.  This is a great informational thread and I'd hate to see it closed down.


----------



## dolphincrazy

I simply was letting the newbies know that they could email or PM anyone on the board for a referral, I did not specify myself in general I did not mean to start anything, I would hate to see this thread got locked also.
                                       Maryann


----------



## mad4themouse

> _Originally posted by dolphincrazy _
> *I simply was letting the newbies know that they could email or PM anyone on the board for a referral, I did not specify myself in general I did not mean to start anything, I would hate to see this thread got locked also.
> Maryann  *


I think that Denise was referring to the post right after yours, which directly solicited referrals.  That's against the rules on this board.  Hopefully the poster will remove it.  I'd hate to see the entire thread locked because of a mistake.


----------



## AdventurerKat

I agree...Gary4Jenn...please edit your thread.   I am sure everyone here would love referrals but we cannot ask for them directly as it is not allowed by these boards. 

I would hate to see this thread closed too as I have learned alot from it.


----------



## dtuleya

> _Originally posted by dolphincrazy _
> *I simply was letting the newbies know that they could email or PM anyone on the board for a referral, I did not specify myself in general I did not mean to start anything, I would hate to see this thread got locked also.
> Maryann  *



Maryann - I was referring to the post from gary4jenn, not about the thread in general.  Just don't want to see it come to an end.


----------



## dolphincrazy

Denise, 
I'm sorry, I didn't mean it if I came off snippy, I'm all for everyone getting their  fair share of referrals and  I wasn't sure if I could even put what I did about emailing anyone on the board for one
but, I also thought since I wasn't telling everyone to email  just me that it might be okay, I hope everyone who has referrals left can get them used up.
                                           Maryann 

I LOVE Dolphins


----------



## dtuleya

Not snippy at all Maryann, I know you wouldn't want to come across that way.  Just didn't want to see all your hard work on this thread come to an end.  I'm sure that gary4jenn didn't realize soliciting referrals was against the rules.  Thanks again for keeping it going.


----------



## AdventurerKat

I looked up ING Bank on eBay and saw people "selling" their referrals.  I figured what the heck and listed one too....for a whopping penny.  

Does anyone know if there is anything in the ING TOS against doing something like this?  Or eBay for that matter?  I don't want to get in trouble but seemed a good way to get some referral money since people seemed to have bought sometimes.


----------



## mad4themouse

Hi AK,
I looked thru both eBay's and I N G's TOSs and could not find anything that could get you in trouble for listing.  However, I did a search of the completed auctions and very few of them "sold".

Now, it is possible that the reason they never "sold" is because the sellers also put links in their auctions to request a referral without bidding.

Hmmm....it's kind of a gray area.  If it works for you, more power to you for having thought to do it.


----------



## dtuleya

Hmmm, interesting......no S&H costs either.


----------



## sap1227

Thanks so much for all the info!  I am the newest memeber of the INGClub.  Now I am making a list of the friends and family I think will sign up.

Thanks again for all the hard work that was put into this thread!!Christy


----------



## sap1227

> _Originally posted by dolphincrazy _
> *to refer your kids just email yourself  and use their info for the account(you must do joint if they are under18)?you can use your checking account, you don't have to mail them anything unless you feel uncomfortable doing it online.
> as far as I know you can't take advantage of both the $25 and the $50 you could try signing up under a referral from someone here and  then signing up your hubby or child  with the $50
> I know you have to be a new customer for all promos.anyone else have anything to add? I may be way off. *



Am I reading this correctly? I can use my checking account to start savings accounts for my children (even though I have my checking account attached to my INGSavings account).  

Thanks


----------



## mad4themouse

> _Originally posted by sap1227 _
> *Am I reading this correctly? I can use my checking account to start savings accounts for my children (even though I have my checking account attached to my INGSavings account).
> 
> Thanks *



Yep.  In fact, because the interest rate at 
I N G was so much better, I closed the kids' passbook accounts at my local bank, transferred the funds into my checking and then put the $$ into their I N G accounts after I made sure that the initial $1 was transferred properly.

They each got the $25 for opening thru the referral link, I got the $10 for each referral and we're all getting a better interest rate to boot!


----------



## AdventurerKat

I figured it was worth a try. If it doesn't sell, that's fine.  I don't think I even KNOW 25 people so I would never get rid of them otherwise.


----------



## tigger12jb

Does anyone know how many accounts you can be the jopint account holder to ?  I have signed up myself from a referal from these boards and have signed up my husband as well as my son and I am the joint with my son.  My mom wants to get in on this but give the free $25 to my son.  Does anyone know if she can open one and list me as the joint so I can link it to my account?  Does she have to have her own account? Thanks


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by tigger12jb _
> *Does anyone know how many accounts you can be the jopint account holder to ?  I have signed up myself from a referal from these boards and have signed up my husband as well as my son and I am the joint with my son.  My mom wants to get in on this but give the free $25 to my son.  Does anyone know if she can open one and list me as the joint so I can link it to my account?  Does she have to have her own account? Thanks *



Hello 
I'm not sure how many accounts you can be joint to but, it's worth a shot, I don't think it would be a problem, anyone know
for sure?
                                       Maryann


----------



## mad4themouse

tigger12jb,
I am the joint name on DH's, DD's and DS's accounts.  So, the answer is at least 3.

It's not unusual for someone to be  the joint name on a spouse's account, as well as accounts for minor children and elderly parents.  However, I think it would raise a red flag if you were the joint name on all 25 of your referrals!

You should have no problem being on your mother's account.


----------



## tigger12jb

Have any of you tried the Virtual Bank almost like ing except you must deposit $100 minimum and referal is 20 instead of 25.


----------



## AdventurerKat

I have not.  That deposit amount initially would personally make me nervous. I  like the fact that I could start my account with ING with $1.00 if I had wanted to.  I actually started it with $10.00 but until I try it out for a while, I personally would not feel comfortable.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by AdventurerKat _
> *I have not.  That deposit amount initially would personally make me nervous. I  like the fact that I could start my account with ING with $1.00 if I had wanted to.  I actually started it with $10.00 but until I try it out for a while, I personally would not feel comfortable. *



I'm with you there, $100 is alot to deposit, I figured with ING if worse came to worse I'd only be out $1.00 and it's the best $1.00
I've spent in a long time especially when you can make $25 out of it and potentially an extra $250 for just referring people and the fact that you can't just pull it out right away is a great incentive to want to save more and watch the account get bigger and bigger, I'll be pretty set for spending money in June and still have this month and  next month to add more money, this will probably be our last trip for a bit so, I'm going all out plus my son turns 9 2 days before we leave so, the extra money will be great to do some extra special things for him as well.
                                           Maryann


----------



## maryssasmom

I agree it is the best small change I have ever spent (although I started with $10.00 instead of $1.00) and with the referral $ I will hopefully make it makes it even better.  I want to be able to save as much as I can to have more to spend at Disney!!


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by maryssasmom _
> *I agree it is the best small change I have ever spent (although I started with $10.00 instead of $1.00) and with the referral $ I will hopefully make it makes it even better.  I want to be able to save as much as I can to have more to spend at Disney!! *



Hello Maryssasmom 
you are going in June too right? we'll be there around the same time if I remember correctly, I hope you can use up some of those referrals as they really help ,money you wouldn't have otherwise
or at least didn't have to do too much to get it lol. I started my account with $10 too, just saying $1.00 is not a big chunk of change to have such a great savings account.
                                             Maryann


----------



## maryssasmom

hi dolphincrazy

I had to postpone my trip due to a possible layoff with my dh so until we know we are just holding tight waiting for the next possible time to go - so if it is later in thr summer so be it - or just another time, gives me more time to save.  I am trying to convince my brother to open an account - him saving money is a shock to all of us so maybe I can get him soon to join us in the realm of responsibility!!


----------



## Miss Park Avenue

OK...I've been lurking on this thread and am really tempted. (please excuse the typos until my fake nails pop off) 

I have two checking acoounts with my local bank. Our family checking, of which I am NOT the primary account holder. Then my ebay checking account, where I'm the only name on the acct. 

I can open a ING accoint, refer my ebay checking accnt, refer my two DDs (who have no bank acct....what acct would I use for them?) 

Sorry if this has been asked before. I am not a financial wizard, but this sounds neet.


----------



## AdventurerKat

> _Originally posted by Miss Park Avenue _
> *OK...I've been lurking on this thread and am really tempted. (please excuse the typos until my fake nails pop off)
> 
> I have two checking acoounts with my local bank. Our family checking, of which I am NOT the primary account holder. Then my ebay checking account, where I'm the only name on the acct.
> 
> I can open a ING accoint, refer my ebay checking accnt, refer my two DDs (who have no bank acct....what acct would I use for them?)
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. I am not a financial wizard, but this sounds neet. *



Hi Miss. You don't refer your actual account but what would happen is someone here would refer you to open an account which you could fund from your eBay checking with as little as $1.00.  You could then in turn refer your daughters from your same account, listing yourself as joint account holder on each of their accounts.  

So you would receive $25.00 from opening your account and $10.00 each for the referrals of your daughters.  Your daughters would each get $25.00 in the accounts in their names as their sign up bonus.

I am sure anyone here would be happy to send you a referral so just pick someone and PM them.


----------



## maryssasmom

hi Miss

I used the same bank account for both of the accts on myself and my DD.  the company is very reputable (my dh used to work there until the portion he worked under was relocated to des moines) and we actually still know people who work there.  I am happy with what I have so far and I think it is a great way to save some $ for our disney trip!!  any other questions please let us know!!!


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by Miss Park Avenue _
> *OK...I've been lurking on this thread and am really tempted. (please excuse the typos until my fake nails pop off)
> 
> I have two checking acoounts with my local bank. Our family checking, of which I am NOT the primary account holder. Then my ebay checking account, where I'm the only name on the acct.
> 
> I can open a ING accoint, refer my ebay checking accnt, refer my two DDs (who have no bank acct....what acct would I use for them?)
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. I am not a financial wizard, but this sounds neet. *



Hello,
love the fake nails comment lol. I've had an account with ING for a long time and have never had one problem  it's a great way to save money for any reason. if you need a referral just email or PM any one of us and if we have one we will send it out asap.good luck.
                                               Maryann


----------



## AdventurerKat

Cool..this got stickied.


----------



## phorsenuf

Just adding my name in case somebody want to pick me


----------



## Pink Flamingo

> Just adding my name in case somebody want to pick me


Me too


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by Pink Flamingo _
> *Me too  *



that's cheating ladies


----------



## disneymom3

I am just thrilled with my savings account here!  I recently went to my local bank to open a savings account with a big commission check I got.  They are paying .01%.  Yeah, not one percent--point oh one!  Holy moley!  I said, "Well, on my *** account I am getting 2% so nevermind!"  I just put it into my checking account and will transfer it when it clears.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

dolphincrazy - I didn't realize I was cheating.  I tried to delete my post, but couldn't.  

Beanie - Are you able to delete my post?  

Sorry to cause problems.


----------



## phorsenuf

I'm sorry too, I didn't know.  Bad bad me!


----------



## dolphincrazy

No harm done girls, just don't want to see these 2 threads get
banned  I realize that we want to make lots of money with these referrals but, the  only advice I have and must take myself unfortunately, is to just be patient.
                                     Maryann


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by disneymom3 _
> *I am just thrilled with my savings account here!  I recently went to my local bank to open a savings account with a big commission check I got.  They are paying .01%.  Yeah, not one percent--point oh one!  Holy moley!  I said, "Well, on my *** account I am getting 2% so nevermind!"  I just put it into my checking account and will transfer it when it clears.
> 
> I have plenty of referrals left--just email or PM me! *




We can't solicit referrals, if someone wants a referral they can 
email or PM ANYONE  on this board.
                                             Thanks, Maryann


----------



## disneymom3

Okey dokey Maryann!  I have edited my post.  Thanks for clarifying for me.


----------



## autumnblue

Someone mentioned that referrals expire.  The other day I went to refer my uncle and then realized I put in the wrong email address so I expired it myself and I got that referral spot back.  If a friend or family member doesn't respond withen a few days you might want to expire the referral offer yourself so that you don't lose it.

Autumnblue


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by autumnblue _
> *Someone mentioned that referrals expire.  The other day I went to refer my uncle and then realized I put in the wrong email address so I expired it myself and I got that referral spot back.  If a friend or family member doesn't respond withen a few days you might want to expire the referral offer yourself so that you don't lose it.
> 
> Autumnblue *



If a person does not use a referral for any reason and it expires , that spot is open again for you to refer someone else, you will not lose it indefinately but, you may lose other referrals waiting for a person to decide if they are actually going to use it or not 
it would be nice for people to let you know if they've changed their minds or need you to resend due to deleting it, etc.
                                         Maryann


----------



## maggiew

Is there a monthly service charge or any transaction fees or anything hidden??

Also, if I use the turbotax link can you still get the 25 referrals?

Maggie


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by maggiew _
> *Is there a monthly service charge or any transaction fees or anything hidden??
> 
> Also, if I use the turbotax link can you still get the 25 referrals?
> 
> Maggie *



Maggie,
No, there are no monthly service charges or transaction fees and I believe that you can still get 25 referrals with Turbotax.
                                               Maryann


----------



## Naisy68

I have had an I** account for a little while now. We set it up as a way of having a savings account that was a little hard to get to. We're saving for our summer trip of course. It will be our extra spending money. We have them take some $ out of my cheking account monthly, I don't think you can beat the interest rate. That's a really nice bonus for us. It's kind of fun watching this little money tree grow. 
  My question is... How long does it take to have the money transferred back to checking so we can take it out? I haven't tried this yet because we want to try to leave it in there as long as we can to build more interest.


----------



## dolphincrazy

Hi Naisy68 
it usually takes about 3 business days for a transfer for me
 but, if your taking out alot I'd give it a week to make sure it's there when you need it.
                                       Maryann


----------



## Naisy68

Thanks for your reply and answer to my question Maryann.


----------



## ksoehrlein

I signed up a couple of months ago but have not yet referred my DH, 4-year-old DD, and 1-year-old DS.  Earlier someone mentioned that you can't refer yourself using a second account in your name because it cross-references the SS#.  Does it also cross-reference home address, phone number, or any other info?  Will they refuse to give the referral $ for opening accounts for my kids if I list myself as the joint account holder for both of them?

Can I really get $30 for myself and $75 for my immediate family members without cheating?  If so, WDW here we come (in a few months)!

Have any of you done something similar -- and if so, how did it work?

_I think I just answered my own question.  I didn't read all 8 pages (!) of this thread before asking.  Sorry for adding "noise" to the thread.  But any suggestions about how to go about family member referrals are still welcome.  (Can I get a SS# for my dog to get even more referral $?)

I can't believe what a great deal this is.  I'm so suspicious of anything that sounds too good to be true, but it seems like this will really work.  I'm so excited to get something for nothing -- and it has the added bonus of encouraging all of us to save._


----------



## disneymom3

ksoehrlein--yes it does really work.  They do cross reference your SS# but that is okay.  You just send your referral emails to your kids and DH even using your same email address.  Then the primary account holder has to be a new customer.  So, for your kids, they are listed first and then you are listed as the adult on the account, but they still count as a new customer and so does your DH as long as you did not open a joint account including him on your first account.

It does seem like it is too good to be true, but it's not.  I signed up in I think January, signed up DH and kids soon after and as of the last week of Feb, I transferred the money out of those accounts and into my checking account.  We had an extra $180 for WDW and I barely lifted a finger to get it!  That was awesome!!!


----------



## rafikimom

So when it comes to referring your kids and actually signing them up, do you use your own personal checking account to link it to?  If not, how do you get money out?  I'm trying to figure this all out because my curiousity is peaked.  Do you get some type of atm card for withdrwals?  Dolphincrazy, are you out there?  You seem to be pretty knowledgeable on this.


----------



## mad4themouse

I used my own checking account for the children's savings accounts with no problem at all.  Since I'm the primary account holder of the checking account and the custodian of the kids' accounts, it went very smoothly.

The only problem I could foresee would be if the checking account were in someone else's name and you were trying to link it to the child's account with you as the custodian.


----------



## disneymom3

I actually tried to link my kids accounts to a different account--still in my name--and it wouldn't let me.  Said that one of the account holders already had an account that was linked to a different checking account and I had to use that one.

Anyone else had that happen?


----------



## maggiew

OK.  After all of my skepticism and my many questions I finally took the plunge!  I signed up for an ING direct account today.  It actually was very easy.  I was very surprised.  Now I am just waiting for the initial small deposit to my account so that I can verify and I am all set.  Thanks everyone for your help.  Any extra money for WDW is always a help!  I may refer my 2 girls and then use this as a college savings fund for them.  Do you think it is safe for this purpose?

Thanks again,
Maggie


----------



## AdventurerKat

rafikimom, you don't get an atm card.  You would need to transfer the money back out of the savings account to your regular checking account. I had asked about that too.  But honestly, for me, not having easy access to it is better.  Less tempting.  

Anyone having reservations, I had them too, but it has worked very well.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by AdventurerKat _
> *rafikimom, you don't get an atm card.  You would need to transfer the money back out of the savings account to your regular checking account. I had asked about that too.  But honestly, for me, not having easy access to it is better.  Less tempting.
> 
> Anyone having reservations, I had them too, but it has worked very well. *



I agree about the ATM card, I like not having one and it being harder to get at the money, it's nice knowing there's a nice safety net when you need it and you can't just spend it on a whim 
                                               Maryann


----------



## autumnblue

Do you have to have referral to get the $25 or can you do it directly on your own through the site?  Someone told me that you can do it directly through the site but I don't see any mention of the $25 when I try to do it directly.

I'm just curious, I already have an account.

Thanks

Autumn


----------



## dolphincrazy

yes, you have to have a referral to get the $25.
                                                  Maryann


----------



## LorieDisneyLover

Wow... thanks for all this info.  I signed up today for the ING account.  It was so easy.  Disney here we come.....

Lorie


----------



## AdventurerKat

that I can send referrals from my kids' account even if i am a co-owner...that they have separate referrals from mine?


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by AdventurerKat _
> *that I can send referrals from my kids' account even if i am a co-owner...that they have separate referrals from mine? *



Yes
            Maryann


----------



## AdventurerKat

Ah.... now if I only knew about 70 other people.


----------



## maryssasmom

oh yeah, I hear you there!!  wish I knew that many who would open one, life would be nice!!!!


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by AdventurerKat _
> *Ah.... now if I only knew about 70 other people.  *



I think we all feel that way lol. most of us have quite a few referrals left but, I know I have no where near 70 lol. Good Luck
getting rid of them ladies 
                                 Maryann


----------



## gary4jenn

I found out about these on the dis and I opened up accounts for me  and my 3 kids and my husband so I have LOTS of referrals too. I wish I had a bigger family too!


----------



## threeboysmom

I signed up through a referral on this board - thank you!!  I then signed up my 3 kids and DH and together we now have $165 free money!!   I do have other referrals left if anyone is interested.....

My question is I am getting ready for my Disney vacation (woo hoo!!) and want to empty all my $$ from my ING account into my regular checking account.  I have $800 in there since I've been "sweeping" my ebay earnings into it as well.  But I don't want to close my ING account completely.  Is there a certain amount I need to leave in there to keep the account open?  After this vacation is over, I'll need to start saving for our next one


----------



## Miss Park Avenue

OK! I'm ready to start saving! I signed up my ebay checking acct and will refer my joint account that I have with my DH. 

I have two kids I can refer but they don't have checking accts. Do I need to open regular bank accts to refer. Not a problem, something I should be doing anyway. Or can they have ING accts without a regular checking. 

Thanks. Man I'll have to start finding referrals now! Might give ebay a try.


----------



## BethR

Thank you to whomever posted about the $50 bonus for users of TurboTax and TaxCut. 

We have used these programs for 5 years now and I am sure that I have passed up on this offer every year before this. 

I will be referring my DH and my DDs. My younger 2 DDs have never had an account, and I think that this will be very good for them. They are very much into "saving for Disney." And I will be putting any extra money (rebate checks, etc) into my account. 

You all are right! The 2% that you get from ING is 8 times more than the .25% that I was getting from my regular bank!  Unbelievable!!!

Thanks again for all of this information!


----------



## vhoffman

I got $250 just in referral money.  Not bad.  And I still have some referrals left.  However I find the best feature of this account is not the referral bonuses, but the no-cost no-minimum transactions.  With other accounts with transaction fees its hardly worth putting small sums of money in.  However, I deposit any small amount, such as loose change, lottery ticket winnings (I won $10 last week), money in PayPal, proceeds from garage sales, consignment shop sales, etc.  Without a place to put these small sums they just go for something else.  This way I have a place to stash those small sums.  I also had our income tax refund direct deposited into this account.


----------



## rafikimom

I had ignored this thread until just last week when I read it from beginning to end.  I'm so glad I did! Who wouldn't miss a $25 hand out!  Thank you, Mary Ann for all your hard work and info you have added to make this thread what it is.  And everyone else that puts in their 2 cents worth!


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by rafikimom _
> *I had ignored this thread until just last week when I read it from beginning to end.  I'm so glad I did! Who wouldn't miss a $25 hand out!  Thank you, Mary Ann for all your hard work and info you have added to make this thread what it is.  And everyone else that puts in their 2 cents worth! *



Debbie,
You are so Welcome  , I'm glad this thread has been helpful to anyone who has and will open an ING account, it really is a great way to save money and earn a little too I'm glad I found 
the original ING thread (that has since been deleted due to people soliciting referrals) If you have any questions feel free to ask and if I can't answer someone else here will 
                                                     Maryann


----------



## pkasbohm

I have opened accounts for my 3 children.  I opened joint accounts with me being the co-owner.  I had to verify my checking account when i opened my account and it doesn't have anything about verifying their account.  Since the are linked through my account i am assuming that i don't have to verify it again--am I correct?   

Pam


----------



## Mom2aPrincess

Pam,
          I recently opened an account for one of my children (linked to my account) and did not have to verify it.  So far my children have been my only referrals though  .


----------



## DisneyGal358

My boyfriend and I each recently opened accounts with this company. Our goal is to add little by little and build up some $$ for our wedding. We are saving change and then cash it in and deposit it to this account. We'd like to help our families out as much as possible with our big day. I think its great also bc I can (if needed) get to the money but it is more difficult than simply using my debit card -- so I am not tempted to dip in for anything. If anybody is interested in helping out my wedding savings just send me a PM and I can send you a referal.... thanks in advance!!


----------



## pkasbohm

i signed my husband and kids up and they are my onlys too!  My sil wants to sign up but she hasn't gotten around to it yet. 


Pam


----------



## nursetink

I am pleased with my account.  I really like being able to keep my Disney money in a different place, less tempting to use.


----------



## vhoffman

Here's some more ING trivia--the sign on bonuses and referral bonuses are considered taxable income, along with the interest earned on the account.  If you have children, make as many referrals as you can through their account first.  Usually children don't have enough income to be required to file income tax, so their referral bonuses go untaxed. According to the IRS 1040 instructions, one does not have to file if their total income is under $7800.  It would take a lot of referrals to reach that amount!  So unless your child is employed or has substantial investment income in his name, chances are he doesn't meet the filing requirements.  Of course, the $25 sign on bonus you and your husband get will have to be considered in the overall tax picture, but we can't escape the tax man!  I think this account is a great way to save cash for a purpose, such as a Disney trip, and not comingle it with other funds.  There's no transaction fees and no minimum balances or transaction amounts, so its much easier to put small sums of money aside.  Don't forget the 2% interest they pay!  You can also have a direct deposit from your checking account every month making savings automatic.


----------



## vhoffman

Oh, insofar as the referrals go, each new account gets 25 referrals. So a family of four would have 100 referrals.  100 x $10 == $1000!  I don't think anyone's actually made 1000 referrals, however, I did make 30 referrals.  That leaves me 70 more.  I wonder if there's a time limit on this deal?


----------



## phorsenuf

> _Originally posted by vhoffman _
> *however, I did make 30 referrals.   *



Wow!  What's your secret???


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by phorsenuf _
> *Wow!  What's your secret??? *



Hello 
VHOFFMAN like most of us most likely got alot of her referrals
on the Disboards, back  about 4 months ago there was an ING thread where everyone would post that they had referrals and others would post that they needed a referral and who ever got to them first was the lucky one but,  the thread was pulled because we are not allowed to post that we have referrals and people should not be asking for one, you can email someone  PRIVATELY and ask for one and if they have any left, they'll get it to you asap. Many of us do still have plenty of referrals left so
when you contact anyone on this board for a referral make sure you send your full name and email to ensure proper delivery 
                                                      Maryann


----------



## mad4themouse

Thanks for the reminder about the taxes, vhoffman!  I know that ING did send me a statement at the end of 2003.  Of course, the only taxable income then was my signup bonus and a little bit of interest.  At that point, I hadn't even referred DH or the kids.

I didn't even think about 2004's taxes.  Any future referrals will be by the kiddies.  I may even let them keep their bonuses!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

> If you have children, make as many referrals as you can through their account first. Usually children don't have enough income to be required to file income tax, so their referral bonuses go untaxed.


Thanks for that tip.  I knew the referral $$ counted as taxable income, but didn't think about sending the referrals out from my kids accounts.  Great tip!


----------



## AdventurerKat

Oh, good idea.  Since I will never go  through all those referrals, I will start sending from the kids accounts. Thanks!


----------



## dtuleya

> _Originally posted by dolphincrazy _
> *Hello
> VHOFFMAN like most of us most likely got alot of her referrals
> on the Disboards, back  about 4 months ago there was an ING thread where everyone would post that they had referrals and others would post that they needed a referral and who ever got to them first was the lucky one but,  the thread was pulled because we are not allowed to post that we have referrals and people should not be asking for one, you can email someone  PRIVATELY and ask for one and if they have any left, they'll get it to you asap. Many of us do still have plenty of referrals left so
> when you contact anyone on this board for a referral make sure you send your full name and email to ensure proper delivery
> Maryann  *




Thanks once again Maryann for keeping this thread running and "legit".  It's a great way to earn $$ and we'd hate to see it deleted!


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by dtuleya _
> *Thanks once again Maryann for keeping this thread running and "legit".  It's a great way to earn $$ and we'd hate to see it deleted!   *



Thanks Denise for the vote of confidence  this thread is my baby I too would hate to see it deleted as I said before
I hope we can all get our referrals used up for our future Disney trips  or whatever we are saving for   I'm glad I opened my account, it IS a great way to earn extra money and save it and
I hope alot more people will get to take advantage of this thread
but, just following the no soliciting is all we ask 
                                                       Maryann


----------



## Miss Park Avenue

OK...sorry if this has been asked already. I can't sift through all the pages. but, I just signed up and put five dollars from my ebay checking acct. I noticed my balance is $30.(easiest 25 bucks I ever saw...thanks!) But I have access to $0. Will it take thirty days for me to have access to my intitial five bucks? 

It's OK, I don't need my five bucks  I'm just wondering if it will always take thirty days everytime I make a deposit from my own checking accts. Will I have to stop depositing 30 days before my next trip? If so, I guess this money will be for the next trip...see my countdown  

I'm excited about the prospect of an easy way to save and will soon refer my joint acct, and now I need to open a checking/savings for my daughters. Should have done that a long time ago. Thanks for a great thread!


----------



## mad4themouse

The initial $5 and any subsequent electronic transfers will be available within 7 days of the deposit.  The referral bonus $$$ must sit for 30 days before you can touch it.


----------



## threeboysmom

Since my Disney trip is coming up fast, I'd like to be able to transfer my ING money ($800) into my regular bank account.  Does anyone know who much I need to leave in the ING account to keep it open?  I definately don't want to close it - I'll need to start saving again for a future trip.  Can I just leave $1, $10, etc.?


----------



## Eilonwy

I finally signed up.  Gotta go refer DH and the kids before they pull the offer.  (With my luck, that would happen.)


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by threeboysmom _
> *Since my Disney trip is coming up fast, I'd like to be able to transfer my ING money ($800) into my regular bank account.  Does anyone know who much I need to leave in the ING account to keep it open?  I definately don't want to close it - I'll need to start saving again for a future trip.  Can I just leave $1, $10, etc.? *



I would think as long as you have at least $1.00 in there it would
still be considered open 
                                     Maryann


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by Eilonwy _
> *I finally signed up.  Gotta go refer DH and the kids before they pull the offer.  (With my luck, that would happen.) *



at the rate they are getting new customers I doubt they'll be pulling this offer any time soon  but, it could happen.
                                              Maryann


----------



## Pink Flamingo

> Since my Disney trip is coming up fast, I'd like to be able to transfer my ING money ($800) into my regular bank account. Does anyone know who much I need to leave in the ING account to keep it open? I definately don't want to close it - I'll need to start saving again for a future trip. Can I just leave $1, $10, etc.?


Yep - My DH only had $1.00 in his account for a while & it remained open with no fees  .


----------



## PatriciaH

Thanks for the info everyone! I just signed up today. I want to start saving for our 10th anniversary in 2006 and am glad I can keep this account seperate from our money market. I would like to do a vow renewal at the wedding pavilion, a few nights at the Grand Floridian concierge and then a trip to Hawaii or Europe Here's to dreaming!


----------



## tarmand

Okay,

I have PM's someone from this board for a referral.  Can I say who so that they will check their PMs?

Tammie


----------



## twoksmom

Will someone send me a referral? The first person to do so I will use. Thanks April


----------



## twoksmom

Got the refferal thanks to all who offered. I wanted to get in on this before it got gone.April


----------



## Naisy68

I tried but I was a little too slow - You people are fast!


----------



## twoksmom

They are really fast!! The first one came 2 minutes after I posted it.WOW!!! Thanks for all who offered to help! April


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by twoksmom _
> *They are really fast!! The first one came 2 minutes after I posted it.WOW!!! Thanks for all who offered to help! April *



That's one reason asking for referrals is NOT ALLOWED. I know
everyone wants to earn some money and all but, people are not following the rules and I keep having to repeat this every few posts,  I posted it on the bottom of my post on the first page also
and it's being overlooked  I don't want to see this thread get banned and it will if  this rule keeps being broken and then no one will benefit so, I will say one more time IF YOU NEED A REFERRAL EMAIL SOMEONE PRIVATELY OR SEND THEM A PM.
DO NOT POST THAT YOU HAVE REFERRALS, I'm not trying to be a b**** I'm trying to keep this from turning into a battlefield and 
follow the rules, Thanks so much for understanding 
                                                 Maryann


----------



## vhoffman

DolphinCrazy,

Just interested, how many referrals have you gotten from this thread?


----------



## Naisy68

If my reply was out of line I apologize. I did not mean to break or even bend any rules.


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by Naisy68 _
> *If my reply was out of line I apologize. I did not mean to break or even bend any rules.  *



You did not break any rule that I know of, I was replying to
the poster who asked for the referral in the first place and
said that she had gotten a few replies within 2 mins. of posting.
as I said before just trying to keep this thread in line. 
                                                            Maryann


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by vhoffman _
> *DolphinCrazy,
> 
> Just interested, how many referrals have you gotten from this thread? *



honestly vhoffman, not as many as I would like but, I started this thread because Denise asked me to and I'm really just trying to 
help people learn more about ING and if I am asked for a referral
I send one, if they use it fine and if they don't I just wait until I'm asked again. I'm not here to prey 
Is there a reason you asked? 
                                        Maryann


----------



## twoksmom

I did not realize that  asking for a referral was not allowed.I knew that posting referrals wasn't . I also posted the second time to let everyone know that I no longer needed one so they wouldn't waste their time pm'ing me. I'm sorry that my posting what I did was out of line.April


----------



## phorsenuf

well that was a quick $175!  I opened an account for each of my 4 children and then one for my husband.  Gosh, where else could I make $175. in 10 minutes?????  LOL


----------



## mckeonfive

Hi,
Well I signed up with no problem.  THanks so much for the info in this thread. Should I wait to get the verification process over with before I refer my children? Or can I go ahead and do that.  

How long did it take for them to deposit the two small amounts into your checking?  Since this is the weekend would it be Mon or Tues before they get it in there? Sorry if this has been asked before, I did not see it anywhere.

Thanks again,
mckeonfive


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by mckeonfive _
> *Hi,
> Well I signed up with no problem.  THanks so much for the info in this thread. Should I wait to get the verification process over with before I refer my children? Or can I go ahead and do that.
> 
> How long did it take for them to deposit the two small amounts into your checking?  Since this is the weekend would it be Mon or Tues before they get it in there? Sorry if this has been asked before, I did not see it anywhere.
> 
> Thanks again,
> mckeonfive *



Hello there ! 
I think it would be less confusing if you wait until you verify the deposits before you open for your kids. I think by Tuesday you
should have the deposits in your checking but, sometimes it takes a little longer 
                                                   Maryann


----------



## mckeonfive

Dolphincrazy,
Thanks for your reply. That's what I was thinking. 
mckeonfive


----------



## AdventurerKat

> _Originally posted by phorsenuf _
> *well that was a quick $175!  I opened an account for each of my 4 children and then one for my husband.  Gosh, where else could I make $175. in 10 minutes?????  LOL *



Sigh...if I only had more kids.   Wonder if the cats would qualify.


----------



## autumnblue

$175 in 10 minutes wow! Can't top that !

Autumnblue


----------



## maryssasmom

I wonder if I can sign up my cat, dog, bird.  they all have human sounding names - hmmmm.....good way to get 3 more accounts!!  ha ha, just kidding


----------



## PatriciaH

Well, my cat Alice just got a credit card application in the mail so I wonder if there is a SS # floating around somewhere for her!


----------



## vhoffman

Well, my cat has a Frequent Flyer number, go figure!  My only guess as to how that happened was that he flew first class inside the cabin (in a cage under the seat).  I had to register him on my ticket.  He even got 5000 bonus miles for signing on!


----------



## maryssasmom

that is funny......the cat has flyer miles.......


----------



## mckeonfive

Question,
I signed up and got my two deposits for verification, my account is opened.  
When I refer a friend, (I am trying to refer my daughter)  I emailed from my hotmail to my other email address but to her name, the spam filter from my internet provider caught that one and won't let it through. So I expired that one and sent her an email to my hotmail account and no referral message at all has come .  I tried to send my husband one to my hotmail account and it has not come through either.  Is there a waiting period before you can send out referrals?  I got the one from someone on the Dis board just fine to my hotmail account.
Does anyone have any advice for me on what to do next?

Thanks a bunch,
mckeonfive


----------



## mckeonfive

Okay now after I read my message I am wondering since my hotmail account is the one I opened the savings account with , maybe I can't email to that same email address.  Is that what happened? I'm just confused.


----------



## disneymom3

mckeonfive--I used my same email for all three referrals for my kids with no problem.  A friend of mine has Hotmail and she never got the referral email I sent her either.


----------



## mom2bandp

mckeonfive, We also used one email for mine and my children's referrals (a total of 3 sent to that address).  But we too ran into the same problem with hotmail on a friend's referral.


----------



## mckeonfive

Maybe that's it.  My original referral from a DIS'er came to me at my hotmail account, though.  I'll try again and send them to my local email account and see what happens.  

Thanks for your replies.
mckeonfive


----------



## pkasbohm

> _Originally posted by mckeonfive _
> *Okay now after I read my message I am wondering since my hotmail account is the one I opened the savings account with , maybe I can't email to that same email address.  Is that what happened? I'm just confused.  *







I opened all 5 of our accounts on my yahoo address and they all came through!!
Pam


----------



## mckeonfive

Okay, YAYYYY!! It finally worked.  I opened a yahoo email address and everything went through.  

Thanks so much,
mckeonfive


----------



## laurabelle

I just verified my account...can I start refering right away or is there a waiting period?


----------



## dolphincrazy

> _Originally posted by laurabelle _
> *I just verified my account...can I start refering right away or is there a waiting period? *



refer away 
                      Maryann


----------



## laurabelle

Yippee!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## PatriciaH

I think Hotmail was having some problems the other day.


----------



## threeboysmom

I have a hotmail email address and they are definately having some problems with mail delivery.  It is taking them 2-3 days to send me my mail which is extremely frustrating to me.


----------



## mckeonfive

Hotmail had me very frustrated. You may want to try opening a Yahoo email account.  It took maybe at the most 5 minutes to open and has been working great.  My emails came almost immediately.

mckeonfive


----------



## rafikimom

Trying to set up kids accounts.  I emailed them to separate email accounts rather than mine.  When I tried imputting their info it will not allow me to open the account with my personal checking account.  It  comes up that the joint member already has account linked with that checking account number.  So what's up?


----------



## kaf7878

Have you guys used your account at all to refer your husband/wife for the home equity line of credit to get the $100 bonus plus the $25 for your account???

I was thinking about doing this for a small amount just to get the bonus money and then just paying the loan back immediately. Anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## got2lovedisney

Just an FYI...I just signed up using the Turbo Tax link.  I couldn't find my Product Key for 2003 so I tried the one I had for 2002...It WORKED!!  

Thanks to everyone for this great thread!!  I just love free $$$$$.
Now I gotta refer my BF, DD, Brothers etc and get more free $!


----------



## mad4themouse

> _Originally posted by kaf7878 _
> *Have you guys used your account at all to refer your husband/wife for the home equity line of credit to get the $100 bonus plus the $25 for your account???
> 
> I was thinking about doing this for a small amount just to get the bonus money and then just paying the loan back immediately. Anyone have any opinions on this? *



A few things to consider:

I'm not sure that you could refer your spouse for a home equity loan unless your name does not appear on the deed or mortgage to the property.  It would sort of be like referring yourself.

Check the Home Equity Loan FAQs to make sure that it won't cost you money in the end.  Although ING does not charge a fee to process the line of credit, some states - FL included - charge a tax on home equity loans.  It can be as much as $2 per $100 of credit limit.  That could make a $1000 line of credit cost you $20!

Lastly, having a home equity line of credit has an impact on your credit score.  The degree to which it affects your credit score would depend on the amount of the loan and other outstanding debt you may have.

In all, it might be worth looking into but check everything out before you commit to getting the line of credit.


----------



## Beanie

Hi guys!

I see some of you are asking for referrals, but as Dolphincrazy has said, this is not allowed. Please refrain from asking for Referrals on this thread from now on as I would really appreciate it and you would make my job a whole lot easier!! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Naisy68

I did it! I was able to refer my DH and my DS - I had to be a joint owner on my son's account but it still worked and they are all linked to my checking account. My DH and I decided that not only would it be a great way to save for our vacation but it'll also be great for saving for Christmas. That is always a tight time of the year for us! Who knows,  maybe if we keep this up, we'll be able to save for our trip in 2006 and stay in a Deluxe resort! That would be GREAT! This is a great way to save money. I am so thankful to those that led me to it!


----------



## DVC Daisy

Good Morning DISers -  

I opened an account for myself and DH (joint) then one for our son as a referral.  All went very smoothly!    

Now for a question, does anyone know if I can now open an account in my DHs name (joint account also, his name first this time) with the Turbo Tax link and get the bonus $?  Is it one per couple even if we switch the order of the names?   

Hope that question makes sense.

Thanks!!


----------



## daystar

Hi,
    I've just heard about this online bank over on another thread...Here's my question how safe is it???Where is the bank coming from[state]???I just want to be safe don't want to just hand over my social and bank account to just anyone...It sounds good i just want to really make sure before i go ahead.... Anything you  could tell me about this online bank to make me feel safe please do....Thanks


----------



## shoppie

It's completely safe.  I've had an account now since December.  I earn interest (2%) - it's applied every month.

If you are leary - check them out with the FDIC.  Someone else on these boards did and was very happy with the info they received!!

Good luck!!


----------



## mad4themouse

ING has been around since the 1990's.  They are a legitimate bank and they are FDIC insured.  They have a few B&M (brick & mortar) branches located in major cities.  I know that they do have one in Philadelphia, but like most financial institutes, I think their headquarters is in Delaware.  They are mostly a "cyberbank".

I've had an account since November and my dealings with their customer service department have all been very positive.  They have been professional, courteous and helpful.

I've had no problems with duplicate transactions or missing money.

I like the fact that I can do my banking at any hour of any day.  I have regular transfers set up to go from my B&M bank to ING.  They've always gone thru as they were supposed to, when they were supposed to.

I've been very happy with them so far.  I hope that this helps to put your mind at ease about them.  Read their FAQ  and About Us pages if you need more reassurance.  They helped put my mind at ease before I opened my account.


----------



## shoppie

DVC Daisy:

You can use each Social Sec # once.  You can only be the joint holder once if you both signed up at the same time.  You could have opened one for you, one for him and one for DS.  Then added you onto his and him onto yours as additional/joint members.

hope this help.


----------



## daystar

Hi again,
    Two more question, when you reach your vacation time and it's time to withdrawl, how do you recieve your money???How much do you need to start off an account???


----------



## Pink Flamingo

> How much do you need to start off an account?


You only need $1.00 to open an account - that's how much DH opened his with.



> how do you recieve your money???


You have the money transferred back into your local banking account.  It takes 7 days for the transfer to go through, so you have to plan ahead a little.

Happy Saving!


----------



## DVC Daisy

Shoppie,

Thanks for the info.  Kind of what I thought, but I wanted to ask anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## DVC Daisy

Shoppie,

Thanks for the info.  Kind of what I thought, but I wanted to ask anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## beattyfamily

I have a savings account with them too!  I'm very thankful to the OP several months ago who brought this bank and their referral program to my attention!

I got $25 for me, DH, and my 2 DDs and then I also got the $10. for DH, and each DD so a total of $130 and then I made a recurring transfer from my checking of $20 a month!

I have $800 in there now (I put some tax money in too).  It's my Disney/emergency money!  No one can touch it but me!!! 

I'm very happy with them.

Just be sure and request the money at least 10 days before your planned trip to be safe.


----------



## sap1227

I just received an email that the rate for the savings account is now 2.10%


----------



## Noelle

Thank you everyone for the information.  It never ceases to amaze me the things I learn on the Dis Board!  

I have to admit it was kind of weird randomly picking someone to PM to ask if they wouldn't mind giving me a referral.   

Thanks again!


----------



## wdwpluto

I love my ING acct! Been with them for almost a year and use it for all our Disney savings. If anyone has any questions, I'd be happy to answer them. 

Question - has anyone opened a CD with them? DH and I are considering that and wondering if anyone has any experience.

TIA!
Lori


----------



## StephMK

Ok, I have looked all through this thread & can't find an answer.  We have MS Money - it came on our Dell last fall. When I'm in the Money program, there is a link for ING but no mention of a $50 referral bonus. Should it mention it up front or will it automatically appear later in the process? It does offer 2 free computer programs on my system but that offer expired last Aug - before we even got the computer!  When I click the link to ING online through MS Money - it doesn't show the offer either.

Can I do this? If not, I know to get a referral here by PM but the $50 would be nice.  Also, if I can get this, can my hubby get a $50 referral through Money too? Or is that offer per household?

Thanks!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

StephMK - I have MS Money which also came with my computer that I bought this Feb.  I don't think you get the $50 bonus unless you bought a boxed copy of MS Money (not a pre-installed one).  I tried to see if I could get the $50 bonus with my copy & I couldn't .  That's what my experience was, but perhaps someone else has had a different experience.


----------



## StephMK

Thanks for your reply! That makes sense but too bad, the extra bonus would have been nice.


----------



## mom of five

How can I open accounts for more than two kids?

I opened an account for myself then opened one for DS with me as joint. Then I opened one for DH then used him as joint for other DS. All same checking. I have 3 other children, how do I open one for them. Aren't parents allowed only one joint account?
Is "joint" not the way I'm suppose to be doing this?

Please Help?


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by mom of five _
> *How can I open accounts for more than two kids?
> 
> I opened an account for myself then opened one for DS with me as joint. Then I opened one for DH then used him as joint for other DS. All same checking. I have 3 other children, how do I open one for them. Aren't parents allowed only one joint account?
> Is "joint" not the way I'm suppose to be doing this?
> 
> Please Help? *



I did my children with the same account and all with mine, not my DH.  I made them primary with me secondary.  They have directions on their website on how to open a minor account.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

I did the same thing as beattyfamily & had not problems getting the $25 credit for each of their accounts.


----------



## tc's mom

Thanks to everyone on the DISboards for the great information!  I just opened my ING account, it was very easy to do, and I got the $25 bonus!

Thanks again,

tc's mom


----------



## hulabird

I just opened my ING account, I have always wanted to open a separate Disney account, and now this one will be it.  I remember when this bank first came out, the interest back then was over 4%!  I almost did it then, but at least now I get $25.00 to start saving for next year's trip (this year's is already paid for).

ING has commercials on national TV all the time, so I am thinking this is not some small operation, as I recall they are a pretty big financial group.


----------



## maryssasmom

my dbf used to work for ING here in CT - then his dept moved to Des Moines and we didn't want to move there so he doesn't work there anymore but I still know a few people who do.  there is an office right in Hartford, CT......

I wish I knew about the program when it was 4%!!!!


----------



## DonnaSue

I can't wait to open one!!! I have PM'd someone for a referral.  I sure hope they check their PM's soon!!!  It really sounds like a good thing!!!

Donna


----------



## vhoffman

I've had my account for about a year now and have been quite happy with it.  I've made over $300 just in sign on bonuses and referrals.  If anyone has any questions I can answer about the account, just send me a pm.  Happy savings!


----------



## DonnaSue

I have my ING account now!!!  Thanks to the very nice person who sent me a referral, and also to everyone who e-mailed me to ask if I still needed one.  I do truly appreciate that!!!  You guys here are GREAT!!!!

Thanks!!!!

Donna


----------



## sorchamac

> _Originally posted by DonnaSue _
> *I have my ING account now!!!  Thanks to the very nice person who sent me a referral, and also to everyone who e-mailed me to ask if I still needed one.  I do truly appreciate that!!!  You guys here are GREAT!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Donna *



Great - I hope you enjoy it.  It's really worked out great for me so far!

Sorcha


----------



## reeddi

Thanks to a wonderful person here, my Disney savings have now started. I plan on getting my kids and DH accounts set up tonight.

Thanks everyone for the infomation.


----------



## sorchamac

> _Originally posted by reeddi _
> *Thanks to a wonderful person here, my Disney savings have now started. I plan on getting my kids and DH accounts set up tonight.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the infomation. *



Coongratulations!  I'm using mine for a Christmas club starting in Oct. for next year (beats the no-interest one I have at the credit union) and starting now I'm using one to start saving for our dream cruise to Alaska!

Sorcha


----------



## Tiggerlover91

This is sooooooooooo exciting as I've been looking for somewhere to put my Disney savings where it is not as easily accessible as my living room floor in my savings jar.   When I reach $400, I'm going to put it into my account and then transfer over to ING.  How cool this is! Thanks to a wonderful new friend here I met on the DIS for a referral and to all of you who are considering starting...do it! For those of you that have...keep up the good work.  It's very reassuring to hear that some of you have had your account for a couple of years.


----------



## mamalle

thanks so much for all the info. I signed up tonight.


----------



## brivers222

How long does it take to transfer money...

TO ING ACCOUNT

&

FROM ING ACCOUNT?

Also, who do I PM to get started?


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by brivers222 _
> *How long does it take to transfer money...
> 
> TO ING ACCOUNT
> 
> &
> 
> FROM ING ACCOUNT?
> 
> Also, who do I PM to get started? *



2 to 5 days.

Pick someone here and they'll gladly send you one...include your email, first and last name.


----------



## Naisy68

I just transferred from my ING account to my checking account and it only took one day. I set it up to come out on the 7th and it was in my checking account on the 8th. It worked GREAT! 

  I LOVE ING!


----------



## Tasha+Scott

Thanks for all of the info.  I am glad I found out about this.  Not only is it a good way to save for my next vacation, but $25 for free is certainly not a bad bonus!


----------



## beattyfamily

Since this thread is 16 pages long and some may not have seen this (if it was ever mentioned at all) and since I just remembered, I thought I'd tell you about another way to get the bonus and it's for $50!

If you own Turbo Tax or Microsoft money you can also open an account with ING and get $50 bonus!!!  It can only be done once and you'd need the Serial Number found in "About Microsoft Money" or probably in the box it came in as well.

Hope this helps someone!!


----------



## vhoffman

I used TurboTax this year, but didn't see any mention of the ING bonus.  Is it included in every TurboTax, or just selected ones?  Is it some sort of paperwork that came in the box, or is the information about ING embedded somewhere in the software?  I've already opened accounts for myself and immediate family.  I wonder if there's some way I could still take advantage of the TurboTax $50 bonus?  Maybe sign up my cat?  Well, he does have a frequent flyer number!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by vhoffman _
> *I used TurboTax this year, but didn't see any mention of the ING bonus.  Is it included in every TurboTax, or just selected ones?  Is it some sort of paperwork that came in the box, or is the information about ING embedded somewhere in the software?  I've already opened accounts for myself and immediate family.  I wonder if there's some way I could still take advantage of the TurboTax $50 bonus?  Maybe sign up my cat?  Well, he does have a frequent flyer number!      *



I only had personal knowledge about Microsoft Money but did a quick search and found this link for you!  It's to get the Turbo Tax $50 bonus!  I'm sure you can find another person in your family!!  Maybe you can use your cat?  Does he have a SSN?   

I found out about Microsoft Money AFTER I signed up my family but my nice sis let me sign up my nephew to get the money.  

http://www.ingdirect.com/ttx03/


----------



## vhoffman

Thanks, BeattyFamily, for the link!  I haven't had a chance to look into it, but will as soon as I have a chance.  Problem is finding someone else to sign up--no, my cat doesn't have a SSN!  He really does have a FF number, however.  Its a crazy story, but it happened when I flew my cat with me when we moved to California about 6 years ago.  I didn't want to fly him in the cargo hold, so I paid extra (I think about $75) to bring him on board with me in a cage that fit under the seat.  Well, shortly afterwards, I got a letter in his name wanting him to sign up for the FF program.  Just as a whim, I submitted the application.  Nowhere did it ask if the applicant was human or animal.  Well, he's signed up with a FF number!  I've never used it for anything, its just a sort of joke in our family.  However, I don't think kitty can help us with the ING thing.  Thanks!


----------



## pleakley

Thanks for the info on MS Money. I just signed up using the serial number from my 2000 version - I hope, I don't see the $50 anywhere, does it take a few days for that to show up on my account?
I never would have had the nerve to try this without all the great information on this site.
Thanks again!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by pleakley _
> *Thanks for the info on MS Money. I just signed up using the serial number from my 2000 version - I hope, I don't see the $50 anywhere, does it take a few days for that to show up on my account?
> I never would have had the nerve to try this without all the great information on this site.
> Thanks again! *



So glad someone could take advantage of it!  If you just signed up, it could take a day or so to see the $50, if not, I'd call and ask them.  They are very friendly.

Did you use a MM link that said $50 bonus?  I have the MM $50 right link/banner in MM every time I go in to record something.  Just making sure.


----------



## pleakley

I was able to find a link that asked for the MM serial # and used it. Everything seemed to go through alright, but once I signed up I didn't see any mention of the bonus and thought maybe I did it wrong or my version was too old. I've never used MM but when I saw this thread I thought I'd dig through my pc and see if I had it, so now that I've found it I'll have to give it a try.
I'll wait a few days and see what happens - thanks for letting me know it's not immediate.


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by pleakley _
> *I was able to find a link that asked for the MM serial # and used it. Everything seemed to go through alright, but once I signed up I didn't see any mention of the bonus and thought maybe I did it wrong or my version was too old. I've never used MM but when I saw this thread I thought I'd dig through my pc and see if I had it, so now that I've found it I'll have to give it a try.
> I'll wait a few days and see what happens - thanks for letting me know it's not immediate.
> *



Hopefully, it just that it's not immediate.  When I opened the account with MM for the $50 I just used the link within MM so that's why I was asking.  I'm sure if you end up having a problem and call them and tell them, they'll honor it.

I just clicked on my link within MM and here's what it said:

"Open an Orange Savings Account Today and we'll add $50!"

"Rates are variable. ING DIRECT rate as of 06/01/04. Chart based on a deposit of $20,000 for one year. Sources: Savings & money market average from bankrate.com as of 5/29/2004. 
This is an online-only promotion. This offer is only valid for purchasers of Microsoft Money with a valid serial number. Purchasers will be eligible for one $50 bonus per serial number. 
One $50 bonus per new Customer, per new account. Worth $50 only when deposited in a new 
ING DIRECT Orange Savings Account. $50 Bonus starts earning interest upon account opening,
but is unavailable for withdrawal for 30 days. Valid through August 1, 2005."

Then there's a place to plug in the Serial Number.  I also don't think it matters what edition of MM you have but I'm not certain.

Oh and it also had their phone number in case of problems/questions and it is:  1-877-469-6997 

Good luck!


----------



## pleakley

Just wanted to post a quick note that I checked my account this am and the $50 was in there - yea!!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by pleakley _
> *Just wanted to post a quick note that I checked my account this am and the $50 was in there - yea!!  *



:thewave: 

So glad it worked for you!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Just wanted to report that the Turbo Tax link is alive and well!  I used it to open an account yesterday with the key # off my 2002 Turbo Tax software.  I was leary as the link had what appeared to be an expiration date of 06/01/2004.  Anyway, I checked today and the $50 was already in my account!  PM me if you have any questions!!!

Edited to add the link:

http://ingdirect.com/ttx03/


----------



## peachgirl

I have Microsoft Money, an older version though and no link to ING. I can't find anything on the ING website about it either. Does someone have the link to the MM offer? Thanks!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by peachgirl _
> *I have Microsoft Money, an older version though and no link to ING. I can't find anything on the ING website about it either. Does someone have the link to the MM offer? Thanks! *



Microsoft Money link


----------



## peachgirl

Thanks! I finally took the plunge and signed up!

There was no mention of the $50 bonus after I opened my account just as another poster has said earlier. I'm assuming it will show up in a day or so.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## SStJean

I signed up this evening using the TurboTax link (thanks) and my copy of TurboTax 2002.  I didn't see the $50 posted so I called customer service and they said that they $50 is credited and will be available in 30 days.  

I then took out my copy of Microsoft Money 2003 and used the Money link (also thanks) and signed up my wife.  We are now $100 richer (well, in 30 days).

So to summarize:

1.  The TurboTax link is still functional and being honored even though is says that it expired in June.

2.  You can use the S/N from either TurboTax 2003 or 2002 (and possibly older)

3.  You can use Microsoft Money 2003's serial number also.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## SStJean

I came across this information on another site.  The poster stated that if you use the following link, you can get the $50 sign-up bonus without having Microsoft Money or TurboTax.  Not sure how true this is, but it's worth a try.   He said to click on the orange ball on the page.  It looks like the page you see when you start creating a new account.

Direct $50 ING bonus page 

I can't try it until my verification clears in a couple of days (don't want too many "small deposits" in my account to confuse me), but if anyone else is able to use it, please let us know how it worked out.


----------



## peachgirl

I checked my account this morning and the $50 bonus has been credited along with my original deposit from my bank. 




> _Originally posted by SStJean _
> *I came across this information on another site.  The poster stated that if you use the following link, you can get the $50 sign-up bonus without having Microsoft Money or TurboTax.  Not sure how true this is, but it's worth a try.   He said to click on the orange ball on the page.  It looks like the page you see when you start creating a new account.
> 
> [ *



I had seen this on another website as well.

The page on this link is the page you are sent to after entering the MM serial number on the first page of the application. Whether it works or not I don't know, but if I were you I'd be very hesitant to try it.

I would think ING would have some way of keeping track of the serial numbers that are being used. With this link it's the same serial number being used over and over again.

I'm not passing judgement, but this doesn't appear to be a legitimate way to qualify for the $50 bonus.

At any rate, thanks to everyone for all the helpful information on this thead!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by SStJean _
> *I came across this information on another site.  The poster stated that if you use the following link, you can get the $50 sign-up bonus without having Microsoft Money or TurboTax.  Not sure how true this is, but it's worth a try.   He said to click on the orange ball on the page.  It looks like the page you see when you start creating a new account.
> 
> Direct $50 ING bonus page
> 
> I can't try it until my verification clears in a couple of days (don't want too many "small deposits" in my account to confuse me), but if anyone else is able to use it, please let us know how it worked out. *



You are taking a risk by going this route because if it doesn't work, that's it.  You've now opened an account with your SSN and they only let you open an account once per SSN.

Also, several months ago, the ING threads were talking about MM and TT $50 bonus and I remember quite well that you can only use the Serial Number once and they kept track of them.  People were asking each other for un-used serial numbers people might not need.  So I can't see how they will let you use the same serial number over and over.

Join with that link at your own risk of NO bonus.


----------



## Mic

Does anyone have any information on the TaxCut $50 link? We have used TaxCut for 6 years, but I don't have a clue how or where to find a link to ING. The program for 2000,2001, 2002, and 2003 are still on y computer. Could I find the link there? I apologize for being stupid...I want to take the ING plunge; it seems very legit. Thanks!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Mic _
> *Does anyone have any information on the TaxCut $50 link? We have used TaxCut for 6 years, but I don't have a clue how or where to find a link to ING. The program for 2000,2001, 2002, and 2003 are still on y computer. Could I find the link there? I apologize for being stupid...I want to take the ING plunge; it seems very legit. Thanks! *



link 

This is the one I could find.  Good luck!


----------



## Mic

Thanks for the link, beattyfamily, but it was for TurboTax. I need the link for TaxCut(a different program). I remember someone posting about a Taxcut $50 referral bonus(and I believe a mod even thanked someone for posting the info), but no one posted a link. We also have Microsoft Money on all 3 of our computers, but I think they were either pre-installed or had a seperate disc included with the computer for installing it. We did not go out and purchase the program. We do purchase a new TaxCut program every year, though, to do our taxes(and it is not cheap)!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Mic _
> *Thanks for the link, beattyfamily, but it was for TurboTax. I need the link for TaxCut(a different program). I remember someone posting about a Taxcut $50 referral bonus(and I believe a mod even thanked someone for posting the info), but no one posted a link. We also have Microsoft Money on all 3 of our computers, but I think they were either pre-installed or had a seperate disc included with the computer for installing it. We did not go out and purchase the program. We do purchase a new TaxCut program every year, though, to do our taxes(and it is not cheap)! *



Sorry, I've never heard of the TaxCut bonus so I was thinking you meant TurboTax!  My mistake!


----------



## Mic

I have found the latest Microsoft Money intallation CD in my pile of CD's!! Now what do I do with it? There is "sticker" on one side with a lot of numbers on it( a "tracking ID" listed in bold and smaller print and another number in small print that is also listed on the other side of the envelope. It has 8 digits..is this the product code number? The sticker also says Microsoft Wks 7.0/Money 2003. Is this what I need for the $50 bonus? Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Mic _
> *I have found the latest Microsoft Money intallation CD in my pile of CD's!! Now what do I do with it? There is "sticker" on one side with a lot of numbers on it( a "tracking ID" listed in bold and smaller print and another number in small print that is also listed on the other side of the envelope. It has 8 digits..is this the product code number? The sticker also says Microsoft Wks 7.0/Money 2003. Is this what I need for the $50 bonus? Thanks to all for the help! *



I think you only need the Serial Number and then can use the link provided here.  It is a very long number...20 numbers with 3 hyphens.


----------



## Mic

The "Tracking ID" is 14 digits long, with 3 hyphens. Is that it? Sorry to be such a pain!


----------



## peachgirl

I found my MM serial number in the program itself. Click on "help", then "about Microsoft Money".


----------



## Mic

Thanks peachgirl...found it right where you found yours!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I haven't read the entire thread so sorry if this has been asked, but has anyone received one of these emails from ing?  And if so, did you feel suspicous?

Date: July 22, 2004

Dear XXXX,
Customer Number: XXXXXXXXXX 

We have received your request to open an 
ING DIRECT Account. Please give us a call at 1-866-877-2995 so we can verify some security information to set up your new account.

For security reasons, we need to get this done within the next 10 business days or we will have to send your deposit back to you.

Give us a call Monday through Friday 7:00 a.m. to 9:00 p.m. or Saturday 7:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. Central Standard Time and we can finish setting up your account.

Save Your Money.


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by calypso*a*go-go _
> *I haven't read the entire thread so sorry if this has been asked, but has anyone received one of these emails from ing?  And if so, did you feel suspicous?
> 
> Date: July 22, 2004
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> Customer Number: XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> We have received your request to open an
> ING DIRECT Account. Please give us a call at 1-866-877-2995 so we can verify some security information to set up your new account.
> 
> For security reasons, we need to get this done within the next 10 business days or we will have to send your deposit back to you.
> 
> Give us a call Monday through Friday 7:00 a.m. to 9:00 p.m. or Saturday 7:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. Central Standard Time and we can finish setting up your account.
> 
> Save Your Money. *



No, I've never heard of this type of email thus far.  Sounds to me like there must info you gave that they just need to verify for some reason.  

Maybe you can use one of the numbers listed on their website instead if that will make you feel safer.  1-866-327-4599 is the one on their main page.

Good luck!


----------



## BethR

I have never received an e-mail like calypso-a-go-go has mentioned, but I do know that I was asked a couple of very specific personal (financial) questions when I opened an account for my DD yesterday with me as joint account holder. 

They said that it was to prevent Indentity Theft.

Has anyone else experience this?


----------



## peachgirl

> _Originally posted by BethR _
> *I have never received an e-mail like calypso-a-go-go has mentioned, but I do know that I was asked a couple of very specific personal (financial) questions when I opened an account for my DD yesterday with me as joint account holder.
> 
> They said that it was to prevent Indentity Theft.
> 
> Has anyone else experience this? *



Yes. When I opened mine a couple of days ago. After entering my ss# and other information a page came up with several "facts" about my credit. I had to confirm them from multiple choice answers.

It's almost scary what they can "get" on you in a matter of seconds!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Okay, I'm a happy camper -- by using previous versions of both Turbo Tax and Microsoft Money I have successfully opened accounts for all my family and made the easiest $200 of my life!!!

Thanks to everyone who provided the links and info.


----------



## weezer64

Please help anyone...

I went thru a link on my MM after reading about it here.  I signed up and everything went smoothly.  The only thing I've yet to do is confirm the small deposits to my checking account by ING.  (it's Saturday near midnight..I haven't seen it in my account so far)

My question is:  How soon do you "see" this $50 in your account?  I realize that I can't touch this money for 30 days...but I don't see that $50 ANYWHERE.  Should I be concerned and call ING on Monday morning?  The link I clicked on DID say $50, my serial number did go thru.....but from that point on I saw no mention of $50 and it is not in my account at all.

TIA!


----------



## weezer64

OK, nevermind..... 

I didn't read thru all 18 pages of this thread......kinda like a book, I read the first and last pages.  

The $50 was in there this morning.  

Sorry about my state of panic!


----------



## PrincessMommy2

FYI for those trying to use microsoft money....ours was preinstalled on the computer and I found the serial number in the "about money"...but when I tried to use it when registering, I kept getting a message that said it was either invalid or already used.  I called ING and told the customer service rep and he very nicely took down the serial number and gave me a customer number that let me continue to register.  So, if your serial number does not work and you know it has not already been used, call customer service, they are really helpful!!


----------



## etwinchester

If someone asked you for a referral and didn't do it, do you delete them from your list?

I have many people who asked for one, and so far, didn't use it.  Also, some haven't even read their PM messages.  They probably don't know they have a message since the tracking information didn't say "notification sent".

I didn't know if I should remove them or send them a second notice chance or what...


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by etwinchester _
> *If someone asked you for a referral and didn't do it, do you delete them from your list?
> 
> I have many people who asked for one, and so far, didn't use it.  Also, some haven't even read their PM messages.  They probably don't know they have a message since the tracking information didn't say "notification sent".
> 
> I didn't know if I should remove them or send them a second notice chance or what... *



I've got a couple too and so far I waited a couple weeks and sent reminders and now I'm just going to wait the 30 days and at 30 days, ING will automatically delete them.

You could PM them and ask if they are no longer interested I guess and then delete them...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

For those of you using the Microsoft Money link, I just wanted to let you know that I used serial numbers from a '97 version and a '01 version.  I was surprised they worked because the numbers were so old but the $50 has clearly been put in each of our accounts.


----------



## hulabird

If you click on the button that says EXPIRE in the referrals (for those that ask for referrals and then don't use them) do you use that chance at a referral or does it just free it up so you can give it to someone else?  Just wondering, most of my referrals have signed up, but I do have a couple that didn't sign up as of yet.


----------



## Ally_DeVille

One of my referrals received the email from ING but when she clicked on the link it asked her for a reference number. is there one?


----------



## hulabird

That I am not sure of.


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Ally_DeVille _
> *One of my referrals received the email from ING but when she clicked on the link it asked her for a reference number. is there one? *



This is only the second time I've heard about this.  Not sure why it's happening.

Maybe you can resend it to them or they can try joining without putting a reference number in.  So sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## dolphincrazy

I'm so glad this thread is helping so many people out  I never
imagined there would be so many people interested in ING when
I started this thread although I know it's a great savings (many people are still very skeptical even with proof of all the wonderful
and exciting things out today) I hope everyone saves lots of money for all of their future trips or whatever you're saving for
as much as I'd love to be saving for Disney right now, we are trying to start working on a house  I'm afraid this trip we just came back from last month is our last for a long time 
I'm going to sign my daughter up using the Microsoft money link tonight and start being very budget minded for the next few months.
                                                     Maryann aka Dolphincrazy


----------



## Ally_DeVille

I resent the referral and gave her the 1-800 number to call them if it happens again.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sammy

I just want to say "thank you" for putting this all in one thread!  It made it so much easier to get all my questions answered in one place.  I've signed myself up, then referred DH and the kids.  A quick "bonus" for our trip next year!


----------



## janskin

I am so glad all of the information is in one place.  It made it much easier when I had questions.  Thank you


----------



## SleepyatDVC

> _Originally posted by macs4us _
> *If you have TurboTax 2003, you can actually get $50 for opening an account. Just got to:
> http://www.ingdirect.com/ttx03/
> 
> You will need your "Product Key" to get this offer. *



Hi,

There's a expiration date of 6/1/04 on the linked website offer.

Anyone able to get the $50 offer through TurboTax AFTER 6/1/04?  

Thanks.


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by SleepyatDVC _
> *Hi,
> 
> There's a expiration date of 6/1/04 on the linked website offer.
> 
> Anyone able to get the $50 offer through TurboTax AFTER 6/1/04?
> 
> Thanks. *



I'm not one who did but I know of a couple who certainly did and very recently too.  I think they posted that they used the link with success on the other ING thread on the Budget Board.


----------



## SleepyatDVC

Thanks for replying!

I started reading the posts after posting my question and saw some posts about successful use of the link after 6/1/04.

I think I'll give it a try. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I just saw this thread and thought I would pop in and say that I really love our ING account.  I still cannot convinve my family that ING is for real... but that's ok I still have my dis friends that get it


----------



## janskin

I got an email from ING and they raised the interest rate to 2.2%!!!  That is awesome compared to our credit union.


Jan


----------



## maryssasmom

I got that e-mail too and it is great that their rates are going up.  and is definitely higher than my bank pays.  brings me closer to my disney trip!!!!


----------



## Trixiezzz

> _Originally posted by SleepyatDVC _
> *Hi,
> 
> There's a expiration date of 6/1/04 on the linked website offer.
> 
> Anyone able to get the $50 offer through TurboTax AFTER 6/1/04?
> 
> Thanks. *



 YES!!!!

I read about the $50 rebate and HAD a 2002 Turbo Tax. So instead of referring DH (and "just" getting $10 for me & $25 for him), I tried this Turbo Tax link.

And.....IT WORKED!!! That was early August, so I know it's still alive!

Hope this helps everyone!

~Trixie


----------



## chipscinderelly

Read all 19 pages and have a quick question.  

Is it either the $25 referral or the $50 turbo tax or can you get both?


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by chipscinderelly _
> *Read all 19 pages and have a quick question.
> 
> Is it either the $25 referral or the $50 turbo tax or can you get both? *



No, only one bonus per SSN


----------



## wildaboutmickey

I signed up and very glad I did!  I referred my 2 girls and hoping to refer others. We made $95 for our trip!

NO referrals, please! -Beanie


----------



## Trixiezzz

I opened an ING savings account, too. I thought it would be a good place to transfer my eBay money and the money I get from the cash sites (Quick Rewards & Netflip).  They offer 2.2% and we're not going to DisneyWorld till December, so I figured it would be a great place to "park" my extra money till then.

So I got my account and it was great. 

Then I referred my 2 kids and they got $25 each and I got $10 for each of them. Then I referred my husband for another $25 him/$10 me payment.

But you know what it's done? The money is SO GOOD and SO FAST that by comparison my rewards boards seem not that good anymore!!

Then I got to give a referral to someone else that wanted to make money ~ and so that was another instant $10.00! 

I have to work MONTHS to get that much with a reward site! ING kind of overshadows rewards, now!!! 

I've already accumulated $130.00 since the last week in July, if you count all 4 of our accounts.  WOW! I'll NEVER get that much from Quick Rewards.... LOL

~Trixie:


----------



## janskin

Isn't it great!  I made deposits in all 4 of our accounts( DH, myself and 2 DD) on every 1st and 15th.   We already have over $600.00 for disney!  The best part is we can't get to it right away!   


Jan


----------



## maryssasmom

I know - this program does make other reward programs dwell in comparison.  Hopefully I can get some saved and extra $$ put in now that summer is over (daycare is $200/week plus) and don't have any extra $$$) so here is hoping we get lots saved!!


----------



## mum of two pirates

Gotta love this board. I just logged on and found my # for our ms$ and tried it  but didn't work so i called and they did it over the phone then i finnished it on thier web site and the money should show up tomorrow. even thoe it was ex. offer they still did it. as soon as my thing is done with my bank i'm going to sign up my kids for one also

Mum of two Pirates  

No referrals, please! -Beanie


----------



## mum of two pirates

Just signed on two of my kids with other ms$ numbers and know we have $180 for our $30. great return, now if i can get some friends signed up i'll be doing great. Thanks again to everyone on this board.

 Mum of two


----------



## sperk99

No referrals


----------



## Eilonwy

Hi!  I haven't been around in a while.  But I've got a question.  Does anyone know if you can link your I N G account to PayPal?  Thanks.


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Eilonwy _
> *Hi!  I haven't been around in a while.  But I've got a question.  Does anyone know if you can link your I N G account to PayPal?  Thanks. *



A couple people have asked this and I'm pretty sure we've determined that it's just not possible.  It can only be linked to a traditional checking account.


----------



## dolphincrazy

No, you cannot link to your Paypal account 
                                                   Maryann


----------



## sunkissed212

That stinks....it would make it so much easier to just transfer paypal money into that account directly as opposed to having to transfer into my checking account and then again into my ING account but I guess what's the harm in a few more clicks of the mouse?

haha!!


----------



## sunkissed212

I've got to say, I love this ING account. I've already referred my boyfriend and a few others but I'm having trouble convincing other people (family members and co-workers) that it's legitimate, they think there's a "catch".

I'm pretty confident that, since it's FDIC insured, that my money is safe


----------



## mum of two pirates

I just hit 30 referrals. i had to sign my dh up becouse they do not give kids referrals. So with my two sons we still only has 25. net in line I will have to use my sister. (I hope) Looks like All our spending money will be coming from ING. Hope everyone else is having great luck also. 

Mum of two pirates


----------



## Tiggerlover91

mum of two pirates said:
			
		

> I just hit 30 referrals.




Wow....I've only got 10 referrals.  That's amazing you have so many! I don't know if it's because I don't have that many to refer to, or just that the ones I have are too hesitant.  One friend has been asking for 2 months for a referral, but she won't do it because of the SS# thing.  Oh well...I'm through trying to convince her.

30 referrals.....wow.


----------



## Beanie

Since there is another big thread about ING on the Budget board, I am going to close this one and direct you to there.  They seem to be more active on that thread, so you can join in and ask all your questions over there! 

Thanks!

ING Thread on Budget Board


----------

